# Does anyone feed rolled Peas?? and for what reason? and Live Yoghurt?



## kellyanglin (3 December 2008)

I have a horse who suffers with ulcers so I can't feed any cereals as they need more acid to digest (in a nutshell), however my mare is really lacking energy and I have been advised to feed some dried rolled peas along with the usual fibre and oil based suff i usually feed.  
Can anyone back this advice up or feed these also?  I'm super sensitive about anything I feed due to all the stomach problems.

Also want to feed live yoghurt, should I just put this in the feed?

xx


----------



## Bounty (3 December 2008)

CotswoldSJ feeds peas I think, perhaps PM her if she doesn't see this?

As for the live yoghurt, wouldn't you be better feeding something like EquineGold with the live bacteria in it? Adult horses can't breakdown lactose very effectively (hardly at all in fact!) so you might cause problems with the yoghurt?


----------



## flyingfeet (3 December 2008)

I feed flaked peas as its better than top spec turbo oats for making one of mine go faster!

So bearing in mind they are more energy boosting that micronised oats and red cell, be very careful if you horse isn't normally horizontal!


----------



## Spyda (3 December 2008)

I used to buy cooked, flaked peas by 20kg sack from a small feed manufacturing plant near to me, when I had lots of broodmares and youngstock. I used to incorporate it into their straights' diet, in smallish amounts to boost the protein level in the feeds I was making up. Also used to use soya bean meal, for the same reason. 

You can certainly use these provided they have been prepared properly (i.e. processed before you feed them) but it very limited amounts. The maxiumum I ever fed was 200g per feed of either the peas or the soya meal - to my breeding stock.  The protein levels, in particular, are very high - compared with straight cereals or compound feeds.

Estimated composition breakdown for both, is:

<u>Peas:</u>
Energy, 13.8 MJ/kg
Crude protein, 26.5 %
Calcium, 0.13 %
Phosphorus, 0.47%

<u>Soyabean meal:</u>
Energy, 14.0 MJ/kg
Crude protein, 50.3 %
Calcium, 0.31 %
Phosphorus, 0.70 %

It's fine to dollop the live yogurt into your mare's feeds. You'll want to introduce it gradually over a few days to let her get used to it, but mixing into the feed is a lot easier than any other methods of administration


----------



## Bounty (3 December 2008)

You might find this thread useful?

Gastric Ulcers


----------



## catembi (3 December 2008)

I have just started feeding micronised peas as advised by CotswoldSJ, &amp; also Propell Plus, to try &amp; wake my ISH up a bit.  He is infuriating when he gets the dawdles.  So far, he's the most forward he's ever been, and I'm noticeably getting more out of him while doing less work myself.  Bear in mind tho that he's prob about as idle as a full on showjumper can get without actually being dead, so I've got quite a margin before I have to worry about getting put on the floor every 5 minutes...


----------



## JenHunt (3 December 2008)

try feeding full fat soya, as it is high oil (about 20%) and very digestible cos the soya beans are "extruded" (like microwaved but in steam and under high pressure). 

my horse used to get dried peas before i bought him, but the guy said it made him very excitable.

live yoghurt is a good pro-biotic, and cheaper than most commercial equine pro-biotics!


----------

